# HELP! Electric servo won't open my gas cap



## Pilie (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a 2004 GTO,,,Can't get the gas cap to open when I push the button inside...Are there any emergency switches, or a fuse for this thing that I need to replace? Anyone else ever have this problem? Thanks! C. Pilie


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Never had the problem. It is tied in with the power windows and door lock fuse. No emergency switch for it either. You can take it to the dealer to see if they can fix it or pull back the carpet in the trunk to see if you can pull it open. The actuator itself is inside the car behind the right/rear passenger panel.


It is the thing right above the and to the rear of the speaker with the cable leading to the rear of the car.


----------



## Pilie (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks. believe it or not it was bad connection!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought there was an emergency switch for it. What is under the passenger seat there aint one there i cant go look right now since the car is all ready for the winter and i cant get in it. But i no i read some where in the manual that there is a switch or something down there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pilie said:


> thanks. believe it or not it was bad connection!


Anytime :cheers Where was the bad connection?


alsgto04 said:


> I thought there was an emergency switch for it. What is under the passenger seat there aint one there i cant go look right now since the car is all ready for the winter and i cant get in it. But i no i read some where in the manual that there is a switch or something down there.


Nope, as you can tell from the picture above I've had my car torn apart. You might be talking about the one for the trunk.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Nope, as you can tell from the picture above I've had my car torn apart. You might be talking about the one for the trunk.


Im guessing so im probably getting them confused i know about the one in the back seat on the head rest but aint there something under the passenger seat cause i know mine has the carpet a little bit torn (like cut into a square) for something to be there.


----------

